#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  pressure vessel calculation

## rafeek132

tools in excel to calculate various parameters

See More: pressure vessel calculation

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## iosifion

thanks

----------


## pedrovenancio

thanks

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks

----------


## Prem_me

thank you

----------


## 101043728

Thank you so much

----------


## Pjnayak

For more spreadsheets - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## blade4love

thanks

----------


## IM17

Thank you.

----------

